# 'Bents around Cambridge?



## Scoosh (26 Jul 2019)

I'm heading to Cambridge this coming week, 29 Jly - 5 Aug and wondered if any local 'bent riders would like to suggest some good routes. 

I certainly plan on going to Thetford  to visit D Tek but any other ride suggestions are welcome. 

It'll make a change from my usual hills .....


----------



## Bad Machine (26 Jul 2019)

I'd suggest including a return or outward leg of a wider route using the Cambridge to St. Ives "Busway", traffic-free route. 

www.gps-routes.co.uk/routes/home.nsf/osmapdisp?openform&route=cambridge-to-st-ives-along-the-busway-walking-and-cycle-route

and return via Over, Willingham, Rampton, Cottenham and Histon.

I'd heard that diversions may be in place at the Cambridge end, due to A14 work - maybe someone local can advise?

I've done the ride from Cambridge centre out to Bottisham several times; busy in town, but quieter as you head out. General info here;

https://www.cambridgeshire.gov.uk/residents/travel-roads-and-parking/cycling/cycle-routes-and-maps/


----------



## HLaB (26 Jul 2019)

I'd have love to say hello but I don't know how much I'll be in Cambridge next week. I'll hopefully be at work in Cambridge on Friday the 2nd.
The Busway is shut under the A14 for the road upgrade, between Histon and Kings Hedges. I been diverting by the new segregated cycle lanes on Arbury Road or you could join the busway again at its Orchard Park spur from Kings Hedges Road. Conveniently (not) one of the council's has shut the shared footway on the eastern side of the A14/ Histon Road roundabout so you'll probably end up on the road.


----------



## Scoosh (26 Jul 2019)

Didn't realize you were down those parts, @HLaB ! 
Would be great to catch up.


----------



## HLaB (26 Jul 2019)

If you are around Friday give me a shout 

The busway diversion: https://www.thebusway.info/pdfs/news/diversion.pdf the shared foot/cycle way on the east side of the rbt was closed yesterday though


----------



## jamieb158 (27 Jul 2019)

It's a lovely ride, from my place in the city its15 miles each way, I've taken the road back a couple of times but prefer the bus way for the peace and quiet. Cambridge is so flat the ride only has a 220ft elevation gain in the 30 miles . Once at St Ives, head straight over the junction and Tom's cafe is on the left, amazingly lovely cake and good coffee


----------



## Scoosh (27 Jul 2019)

jamieb158 said:


> amazingly lovely cake and good coffee


Ah, now we're talking!  
Thanks


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jul 2019)

A ride out to Wickden Fen is worth it. Do a bit of bird watching and enjoying a habitat you won't see in Scotland. A trip south onto the Chalk Esarpment is also worth it. Maybe a pint at the pub in Therfield. There is also Holme Fen posts the lowest point in GB and indicate the original height of the fens before they were drained.


----------



## Mr Magoo (30 Jul 2019)

After thirty years the only remaining shop in Little Thetford ..... D TEK RECUMBENTS has *closed 
*But *will relocate during August and September 2019 to a shop in the city of ELY 
The telephone number remains 01353 648177 and scribbly note emails :- dtekhpvs@btconnect.com
A few "missing" things have been found including 4 seater ZEM recumbent (how can you mislay that beast ??
You might well ask . 
Horror of horrors a half eaten cheese and pickle sandwich hidden behind a filing cabinet?>?> 
( looks like a fresh railway buffet offering or it's probably 18 years old and gone dry ) 
Finally a skeleton still clutching a copy of "Recumbent News" 
(actually the last line is not true ….it was just to catch your attention ) 
*To allow major building work and refurbishment of the original premises


----------



## sheddy (30 Jul 2019)

Hope the move goes well !


----------



## Scoosh (30 Jul 2019)

A visit to 'the other' great recumbent bike shop in the UK was one of the main attractions of coming to Cambridge! .
Meeting the famous and highly regarded @Mr Magoo was definitely another... 
Hope the move is a great success and the business leaps forward in the future. 


ps Thanks for posting here to let me know


----------



## Scoosh (1 Aug 2019)

Today Mrs Scoosh and I rode to Ely, which took us considerably longer than expected, as the path beside the Cam is not for hurrying and Google maps then took us onto a bridal path - grassy, very lumpy and quite unsuitable.
Backtracked a bit then had a brief 'dash' (Mrs S doesn't really do dashing in cycling terms) up a section of the A10 .
Some heavy rain gave a good excuse to get off the A10 and we detoured via Cottenham and then I think Wilburton and Witchford before arriving in Ely in time for a very nice (if rather pricey ) lunch at the Poet's House.
43k in 2:35ish was pretty good going all in all.
Mrs S had a lift back so I had a lovely ride along the 11 through the flatlands of Barway, Wicken and Lode before running in to the city on the 51.
Nice safe cycle routes away from vehicles but not as quick as going on the road. Safety always wins though - it's just so much more relaxed/less stressful. 
79.44k (didn't see that until I was in the flat...) in 4:43 is slower than usual for me but bridges over rivers, fens and things, the narrow NCN paths and the safety of the cycle routes are not for fast cycling. Looking around is much easier when going a bit slower...

St Ives via the busway is very much in the plans, so hope Tom's has plenty of CAKE left!


----------



## jamieb158 (1 Aug 2019)

Next ride to Ely, head to the river and try peacocks tearoom, 100's of different loose leaf teas and good cake. My personal favourite here is the cheese and marmite crumpets


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2019)

Mr Magoo said:


> After thirty years the only remaining shop in Little Thetford ..... D TEK RECUMBENTS has *closed
> *But *will relocate during August and September 2019 to a shop in the city of ELY
> The telephone number remains 01353 648177 and scribbly note emails :- dtekhpvs@btconnect.com
> A few "missing" things have been found including 4 seater ZEM recumbent (how can you mislay that beast ??
> ...


Knew someone who realised he'd a ZEM 2 as well as a ZEM 4 in their garage.

What issue of "Recumbent News"?


----------



## Scoosh (2 Aug 2019)

Today's ride was to check the quality of Tom's Cakes. 
They were found to be confusing  - *all* looked great and the sausage roll, then apricot, date and pecan cake  with a double shot espresso had me fair flying on my 'TT' back along the busway!
St Ives was an interesting mixture - first shop seen was Waitrose, then the market... then the Poundstretcher, Poundland and charity places. Had a very pleasant wee wander about prior to fuelling for the return.

A good day out - 46.2k in 2:11 - and many thanks  to @jamieb158 and @HLaB for the local knowledge - getting past the A10 roadworks was a doddle.


----------

